# Champion BMX info



## 41caddy (May 16, 2014)

Was wondering if Champion ever made a 26" bmx. I thought they made 24"? Thanks


----------



## Moshnmore (May 16, 2014)

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/champion/11646


----------



## 41caddy (May 16, 2014)

*26 Champion*

Wow! Nice looking bike. Thanks Moshnmore! Appreciate the link. Had a Champion growing up but obviously not a 26". Would love to get a hold of one.


----------

